# Tracking with airride



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Guys! 

In +- end of july i am going to do a tour to the nurburgring in germany (from Netherlands). Since this will be a tour trhough the mountains/autobah this wont be a easy ride i guess . 

My car's (Golf 5 GTI Edition 30 stage 2 340hp/460Nm) airride setup: 

-Airlift V2 management 
-Airlift slam xl front struts 
-Dorbritz swaybar brackets 
-Bagyards classics rear bags 
-Bilstein rear damper 
-3/8" air lines 

Do i have to take any precautions? Ofcourse leveling the car in such way that it wont rub when cornering. But do i also have to take precautions with the fittings? Like taping in the fittings. With fittings i mean the push to connect fittings, tape the outside of the fitting to the outside of the airline. To kinda prevent the airline to get out of the fitting. 

Is there anyway a chance that the lines will blow out there fittings? Or am i talking crap now.:banghead: 

I am not going to enter the Nurburgring track with my car (car is to precious for me). So it wont be "real" tracking.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Now here is an answer that I can get excited about! 


GolfL- 

We track our cars all the time and have had nothing but great results! 

However, we make sure of a few important items before we go: 

1. Air line routing-make darn sure you are away from heat sources like exhaust, turbos and radiators. Also, no sharp edges rubbing against any of the line. And any lines that run under the car should not be in a pinch zone or impact zone if you hop a curb. 

2. If you are running a V2 system, either go to manual mode or turn off the ride height maintain function. You do not want any unexpected height changes during heavy cornering. 

3. You will probably need to have a higher ride height than that which you cruise, since the car will have more roll angle that you see on the street. Make sure your alignment is good at that height!! 

4. No need to tape your PTC fittings but going around and making sure they are fully seated is a good idea. 

5. BRAKES! make sure you have fresh fluid at the calipers at the very least. We run ATE Blue in all our tracked cars and have had great results. 

6. Go have a blast and tell us how much fun you had so others will give it a shot! 

:beer::beer::beer: 

A shot of our Subaru STi at Gingerman Raceway... 
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IEAVZ99PUE6g0OP3F5ejR9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RyBCf35S50M/T9n_mJJZGrI/AAAAAAAAAo8/-CJGAoRpYh4/s800/STI_track3.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Subaru STi[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

And our E39...kits for both available now! 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JTLYVh5vOIbRoFov99C8mtmOcn__Fz_Cf0mwZoST12E?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-k1n144jM3PI/T9oAbwCZw0I/AAAAAAAAApA/D47_QIKSvbw/s800/bmw_1stturn5.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From E39 BMW[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Now here is an answer that I can get excited about!


 Not surprised by this remark :laugh: 

You should post up some of the videos!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I use mostly DOT rated PTC fittings on my car. They have an extra tube support on the inside and bite better into the tubing. Its a pain in the butt sometimes to get the air line out though, which is a good thing.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm installing literally the same exact setup on my mkv R this weekend... and yes, I WILL be tracking it.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

@brian 

Thanks for the awesome answer! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm installing literally the same exact setup on my mkv R this weekend... and yes, I WILL be tracking it.


 Here's a little inspiration: 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qOgycOpvGm97cb0onKsusI44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ySmxHfoYcA8/TupSQMvQLRI/AAAAAAAAAjY/43v3zqZF58k/s800/carolina_motorsports.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

http://[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NygDVmmEARLw0QGE5Wn0MY44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qNv9U2LEtZE/TupSs99dnWI/AAAAAAAAAkM/Of1yBWjvxOs/s800/P9120008.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h6hflAXtkGXcoLEXSDd19o44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hXaeeEAnd8s/TupSxGUq1LI/AAAAAAAAAkU/jWe7IsD1svs/s800/2011-07-29_1117.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got aligned at an ideal track setup, and can still lay frame... I LOVE V2, btw. 

Oh Brian, I'm having a small issue with my presets though... preset to lay out always is successful, but airing up to (62f/42r), the rears always make target pressure, but the fronts keep saying "unsuccessful".... Is the default number of iterations too high? On the second try it's usually right, but then goes up and down two more times. I re-calibrated the system, but still have the same issue... 

If I just set it to those settings (ss5 rears/airlift xl fronts) with manual mode... it rides just about as well as my custom ksports!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I just got aligned at an ideal track setup, and can still lay frame... I LOVE V2, btw.
> 
> Oh Brian, I'm having a small issue with my presets though... preset to lay out always is successful, but airing up to (62f/42r), the rears always make target pressure, but the fronts keep saying "unsuccessful".... Is the default number of iterations too high? On the second try it's usually right, but then goes up and down two more times. I re-calibrated the system, but still have the same issue...
> 
> If I just set it to those settings (ss5 rears/airlift xl fronts) with manual mode... it rides just about as well as my custom ksports!!!


 Hmmmm... I think I may give v2 a shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I just got aligned at an ideal track setup, and can still lay frame... I LOVE V2, btw.
> 
> Oh Brian, I'm having a small issue with my presets though... preset to lay out always is successful, but airing up to (62f/42r), the rears always make target pressure, but the fronts keep saying "unsuccessful".... Is the default number of iterations too high? On the second try it's usually right, but then goes up and down two more times. I re-calibrated the system, but still have the same issue...
> 
> If I just set it to those settings (ss5 rears/airlift xl fronts) with manual mode... it rides just about as well as my custom ksports!!!


 
Sorry I missed your post! Call Jremey in Customer Service. He is great at walking through issues like that. 800-248-0892 Glad you like the kit and hope you get to the track!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Speaking of tracking bagged...anyone seen this video yet?? I encourage you guys to get out there and drive!~


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Turns very tight and seems pretty stable. Very good :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I missed your post! Call Jremey in Customer Service. He is great at walking through issues like that. 800-248-0892 Glad you like the kit and hope you get to the track!


 I did, and it was a very... VERY easy fix. Just had to lower the adj. setting... It works EVERY time now (still says unsuccessful if I use my aired out preset on uneven ground, but that's a given). It was that and finding a 12v power source that didn't cut out while the engine was cranking. 

I'm still floored and amazed at how composed the car still is... I just need to pick up a cheap set of audi 17's (to clear my brembos), and toss some sticky tires on there for some track days again!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I did, and it was a very... VERY easy fix. Just had to lower the adj. setting... It works EVERY time now (still says unsuccessful if I use my aired out preset on uneven ground, but that's a given). It was that and finding a 12v power source that didn't cut out while the engine was cranking.
> 
> I'm still floored and amazed at how composed the car still is... I just need to pick up a cheap set of audi 17's (to clear my brembos), and toss some sticky tires on there for some track days again!


 Front aways hooked up?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Front sways hooked up?


 ftfy, and yes.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> ftfy, and yes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/07/18/sti-to-compete-in-2012-ultimate-track-car-challenge/

Check it for our latest bagged adventure! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

And this!!

http://http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/07/18/motorstate-challenge/


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Little update on this,

I didnt go on the track (Nurburgring) because the weather was not that great. Track was also wet and it was raining.

But we did a "tour" through the mountains near the nurburgring with 20+ other GTI's. This was already like tracking!:laugh: .

I set the airride on a hight where no rubbing could occur. And it was great! didnt expected this! Handling was great, also the cornering!



















Little fun in the tunnel:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lctvypmrx8s&feature=player_embedded

Also tried to reach top speed on the autobahn. But every time a car blocked my way... But eventually i reached 285


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Perhaps you should clarify: 281 km/h. Anyway- I'm glad to hear you had a good time! I love the autobahn- drove it in 2005 in a friends BMW. I really like how (south of Munich), you can really open it up and people move over. 
Here in little ole Kansas, that doesn't happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Just wnated to give you all another update on just how much we at Air Lift love tracking our bagged cars! Here' s a great blog from our Customer Service guy Jeremy (you might know him) about his first time on a road course in our killer Mustang. 

No, it's not a VW but it illustrates just how versatile and capable air can be when done correctly.

enjoy!

http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/09/20/carvin-corners/


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DqIopxgnbxwzc-UkF_JUZS_IZbDGgURBo-KDiyDgg44?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7AKKsixQ654/UFohVVXX_EI/AAAAAAAAAs0/uQRdea2wAVU/s640/IMG_7596.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Waterford 9/17/12[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## pbassist12 (Aug 2, 2012)

instead of starting a new thread i guess ill just add on here. Im planning on getting the v2 here shortly within the next month or so. I do want to track my car a few times and I was wondering what is the best trunk setup for the tank, compressor, etc.. I was planning on using exo mounts to mount them on the top of my trunk (2012 GLI) like this..


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i should be able to contribute to this thread in the coming months with my CC. i auto crossed it with completely stock suspension and in the coming weeks i should have it on airlift xls and the new airlift rears, at which point i'll auto cross it again to get a comparison. being my second car on air, i'm more excited to see how it performs


----------



## pbassist12 (Aug 2, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> i should be able to contribute to this thread in the coming months with my CC. i auto crossed it with completely stock suspension and in the coming weeks i should have it on airlift xls and the new airlift rears, at which point i'll auto cross it again to get a comparison. being my second car on air, i'm more excited to see how it performs


please do share! I Just want to make sure everything is mounted well before I start going on a track and have it all go KABOOM haha


----------

